# Looking to move to Benalmadena, advice wanted.



## Donnmatt (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,

We are considering moving to Benalmadena and would like some advice about the cost of living out there and any other advice/help would be grately received.

Kind Regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donnmatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are considering moving to Benalmadena and would like some advice about the cost of living out there and any other advice/help would be grately received.
> 
> Kind Regards


Rule of thumb, the cost of living is about the same as the UK ish. There is some work, but not reliable, regular or well paid - mainly telesales. Property at this time of year here is expensive due to holiday lets .............

What else would you like to know??? What are your plans??

Jo xxx


----------



## Donnmatt (Apr 30, 2011)

What area in Benalmadena would you recommend we look at for our first 6 month trial in living there? 

What is the average utility costs per month eg water, electric ect?

We are planning to do a 6 month trial before we commit fully to moving there full time. As for working out there we are unsure as too what we will do straight away as we have a business which can provide us with an income.

Thanks alot for all your help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donnmatt said:


> What area in Benalmadena would you recommend we look at for our first 6 month trial in living there?
> 
> What is the average utility costs per month eg water, electric ect?
> 
> ...


I can only recommend my area, which is Torremuelle, but we all want different things. Arroyo is the main town/touristy/expat bit and we are about a five minute drive from there. My area is a little quieter, has the school we needed to be near, a couple of bars, a couple of shops and is in walking distance to more life if we need it!

Utilities are about the same as the UK, altho in the winter, it can mount up, cos despite popular belief its very cold and wet here in the winter, central heating is rare, there is no mains gas, so most heating is electric - which price wise is more or less the same as the UK, houses tend not to have insulation or damp courses, so theres that to contend with. Rents at this time of the year are thru the roof cos of the holiday season. My landlord wants us to leave cos he can get as much in a week as we pay in a month for our house (an ongoing issue!!!) As for running your own business here - it wont be easy or cheap to set up if you do it legally and correctly. Speak to an Abogado or Gestoria, they will tell you the details. But the bottom line is that if you spend more than 183 days in Spain, you should pay Spanish taxes, social security etc. 

Sorry that all sounds a bit negative. You need to come over and do a bit of fact finding and see what area is likely to suit you before committing tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Tency (Jun 9, 2010)

Donnmatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are considering moving to Benalmadena and would like some advice about the cost of living out there and any other advice/help would be grately received.
> 
> Kind Regards


Hi there,
I moved to Spain last December and only regret not having done it sooner!


----------

